# Ping PC1>PC2=ok  ABER ping PC2> PC1=fehler



## Sway (14. Dezember 2003)

Ich weiss nicht wie, bzw wo ich genau suchen soll. Ich weiss netmal wie ich mein Problem genau beschreiben soll.

Ich hab hier meinen Linuxrechner mit diesen Einstellungen:


```
iface eth0 inet static
address         192.168.168.250
netmask         255.255.255.0
network         192.168.168.0
broadcast       192.168.168.254
gateway         192.168.168.230
```
Diesem PC hab ich die IP statisch eingetragen. 
Meinem Notebook, mit WindowsXP hab ich die IP vergabe dem DHCP Server meines Routers(192.168.168.230) überlassen. 


Nun hab ich auf dem Debianrechner "Apache, MySQL und gftpd" und hab mich gewundert wieso ich local alles nutzen konnte, vom Notebook und Internet garnicht. Dann wollte ich mal untereinander anpingen um zu Prüfen ob alles klappt.


am PC:
ping 192.168.168.230 (Router) = OK 
ping 192.168.168.254 (Notebook,WinXP) = OK 

am Notebook
ping 192.168.168.230 (Router) = OK 
ping 192.168.168.250 (Router) = FEHLER


----------



## Sway (14. Dezember 2003)

scheint doch alles zu gehen. Hab jetzt nach 2mal rebooten diesen fehler nicht mehr... sowas kann nur windows


----------

